# Tactical VPS 2GB - LA



## wlanboy (Nov 1, 2013)

*Provider*: TacticalVPS
*Plan*: KVM 2GB VPS
*Price*: 5$ per month
*Location*: Los Angeles, CA [WebNX]

*Received*: 10/2013

*Hardware information:*


cat /proc/cpuinfo (4x)

processor : 0
vendor_id : AuthenticAMD
cpu family : 6
model : 13
model name : QEMU Virtual CPU version (cpu64-rhel6)
stepping : 3
microcode : 0x1000065
cpu MHz : 2412.362
cache size : 512 KB
fdiv_bug : no
hlt_bug : no
f00f_bug : no
coma_bug : no
fpu : yes
fpu_exception : yes
cpuid level : 4
wp : yes
flags : fpu de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 clflush mmx fxsr sse sse2 syscall nx lm pni cx16 hypervisor lahf_lm abm sse4a
bogomips : 4824.72
clflush size : 64
cache_alignment : 64
address sizes : 48 bits physical, 48 bits virtual
power management:


cat /proc/meminfo

```
MemTotal:        2050024 kB
MemFree:         1870344 kB
Buffers:           24120 kB
Cached:            88824 kB
SwapCached:            0 kB
Active:            71016 kB
Inactive:          83876 kB
Active(anon):      42040 kB
Inactive(anon):      764 kB
Active(file):      28976 kB
Inactive(file):    83112 kB
Unevictable:           0 kB
Mlocked:               0 kB
HighTotal:       1161212 kB
HighFree:        1024688 kB
LowTotal:         888812 kB
LowFree:          845656 kB
SwapTotal:       1748988 kB
SwapFree:        1748988 kB
Dirty:                12 kB
Writeback:             0 kB
AnonPages:         41988 kB
Mapped:            22648 kB
Shmem:               860 kB
Slab:              10992 kB
SReclaimable:       4292 kB
SUnreclaim:         6700 kB
KernelStack:        1616 kB
PageTables:         1776 kB
NFS_Unstable:          0 kB
Bounce:                0 kB
WritebackTmp:          0 kB
CommitLimit:     2774000 kB
Committed_AS:     341784 kB
VmallocTotal:     122880 kB
VmallocUsed:        2572 kB
VmallocChunk:     117548 kB
HardwareCorrupted:     0 kB
AnonHugePages:         0 kB
HugePages_Total:       0
HugePages_Free:        0
HugePages_Rsvd:        0
HugePages_Surp:        0
Hugepagesize:       2048 kB
DirectMap4k:        8184 kB
DirectMap2M:      903168 kB
```

df -h

```
Filesystem                                              Size  Used Avail Use% Mounted on
rootfs                                                   38G  2.4G   34G   7% /
udev                                                     10M     0   10M   0% /dev
tmpfs                                                   201M  212K  200M   1% /run
/dev/disk/by-uuid/52fa3d08-9ce4-460e-b08f-4b3943cd1ad4   38G  2.4G   34G   7% /
tmpfs                                                   5.0M     0  5.0M   0% /run/lock
tmpfs                                                   742M     0  742M   0% /run/shm
```

dd

```
16384+0 records in
16384+0 records out
1073741824 bytes (1.1 GB) copied, 3.77143 s, 285 MB/s
```

wget

```
wget cachefly.cachefly.net/100mb.test -O /dev/null
--2013-11-01 09:38:22--  http://cachefly.cachefly.net/100mb.test
Resolving cachefly.cachefly.net (cachefly.cachefly.net)... 205.234.175.175
Connecting to cachefly.cachefly.net (cachefly.cachefly.net)|205.234.175.175|:80... connected.
HTTP request sent, awaiting response... 200 OK
Length: 104857600 (100M) [application/octet-stream]
Saving to: `/dev/null'

100%[====================================================================================================================================================>] 104,857,600 11.2M/s   in 8.9s

2013-11-01 09:38:32 (11.2 MB/s) - `/dev/null' saved [104857600/104857600]
```

*What services are running?*


zpanel
including (apache,php,mysql,bind,postfix,dovecot,fail2ban,mongodb)

*Support:*

One ticket about adding the Ubuntu LTS ISO image to install zpanel.

*Overall experience:*

I am happy with this west cost box. The network of WebNX is nice and the connection to asia is good.

Ping to europe (level3 through LON/PAR) is 151ms, ping to Atlanta is 48ms, ping to Chicago is 71ms and ping to Buffalo is 64ms.

Ping to Japan is 111ms, ping to Hong Kong is 159ms and ping to South Korea is 146ms.


----------



## Tactical (Nov 1, 2013)

Thanks again. I appreciate the review. This node is pretty much decked out in terms h/w raid 10, 12 core amd, 64 gigs of ram. Watch out for the "real low end boxes" in Kanas city coming in the next couple of weeks.


----------



## drmike (Nov 1, 2013)

@Tactical, so are you running servers in Florida and California now?

Which facility are you about to offer in Kansas City?


----------



## Tactical (Nov 1, 2013)

@drmike Yes I am and probably going to be out of wholesale internet. It just "Real Low End Boxes" nothing over 128 megs of ram.  Their network is not shabby for the price you pay.


----------



## tdc-adm (Nov 1, 2013)

Tactical said:


> Thanks again. I appreciate the review. This node is pretty much decked out in terms h/w raid 10, 12 core amd, 64 gigs of ram. Watch out for the "real low end boxes" in Kanas city coming in the next couple of weeks.


Are KVM plans available for LA now?


----------



## HDPIXEL (Nov 1, 2013)

@133-tactical Where is the order page for 2GIG KVM? LA based?


----------



## Tactical (Nov 1, 2013)

Sorry guys that would help to list the plans!

Here is the First Plan we got in LA

2 gigs of ram

Access to 4 cores

40 gigs of disk space (raid 10)

1 ip4

500 gigs of b/w @ 100 mbits  

*Free INCOMING B/W*

$5.00 a month

https://billing.tacticalvps.net/whmcs/cart.php?a=add&pid=14

*THE SPECIAL*

3 gigs of ram

Access to 6 cores

100 gigs of disk space (raid-10)

1 ip4

1000 gigs of b/w @ 100 mbits 

*Free INCOMING B/W*

$7.00 a month

https://billing.tacticalvps.net/whmcs/cart.php?a=add&pid=15


----------



## tdc-adm (Nov 1, 2013)

Very good offers


----------



## Tactical (Nov 1, 2013)

Thanx!


----------



## tdc-adm (Nov 1, 2013)

I have just paid for a smaller plan (you can ask Tactical for a custom plan). It's time to discover my new VPS


----------



## NodeBytes (Nov 2, 2013)

Can you run a few traceroutes on this?


----------



## wlanboy (Nov 2, 2013)

NodeBytes said:


> Can you run a few traceroutes on this?


Yup, just tell me the targets.


----------



## peterw (Nov 26, 2013)

A provider with good support and good network connection. Glad to have choosen them.


----------



## Tactical (Nov 26, 2013)

I appreciate the comment!


----------



## budi1413 (Nov 26, 2013)

peterw said:


> A provider with good support and good network connection. Glad to have choosen them.


I'm agree with you.


----------



## wlanboy (Dec 28, 2013)

Update for the current status report:



19 hours and 2 minutes of downtime sice November the 2nd.


----------



## budi1413 (Jan 5, 2014)

Server test after the 1Gbps upgrade.



> Server Specification
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Processor     :   QEMU Virtual CPU version (cpu64-rhel6)
> Core          :   4
> ...


----------



## vampireJ (Jan 5, 2014)

Looks like webnx is expensive in terms of dedi or colo. Hope tactical here gets some profit out of it and not get deadpooled soon. Good luck


----------



## wlanboy (Jan 6, 2014)

budi1413 said:


> Server test after the 1Gbps upgrade.


Yup it is faster 

Great upgrade.


----------



## Tactical (Jan 6, 2014)

Thanks for the feedback! Im glad it is faster!.


----------



## vRozenSch00n (Jan 9, 2014)

@Tactical You are in my "*Need to Test*" list. @wlanboy I always love to read your review and tutorials.


----------



## peterw (Jan 9, 2014)

With the 1Gig upgrade this offer is a must have for people having family in asia. Tactical is getting better and better



vRozenSch00n said:


> @Tactical You are in my "*Need to Test*" list. @wlanboy I always love to read your review and tutorials.


Need to buy. Totally agree with the quality of his reviews and tutorials. The sections would be alsomost empty without him.


----------



## Tactical (Jan 9, 2014)

Thanks for the kind words! It really does motivate me to try my hardest to provide the best service that I can human possibility can!


----------



## raidz (Jan 9, 2014)

Tactical said:


> Thanks for the kind words! It really does motivate me to try my hardest to provide the best service that I can human possibility can!


Did I read a few posts up you are in WebNX? If so, gonna grab one!


----------



## budi1413 (Jan 9, 2014)

raidz said:


> Did I read a few posts up you are in WebNX? If so, gonna grab one!


Yes.


----------



## wlanboy (Jan 10, 2014)

raidz said:


> Did I read a few posts up you are in WebNX? If so, gonna grab one!


Looking to my ip it is the AS18450.

Yum yum list of pears:


```
AS3491 	PCCW Global
AS6461 	Abovenet Communications, Inc
AS11798 Ace Data Centers, Inc.
AS4436 	nLayer Communications, Inc.
AS3356 	Level 3 Communications, Inc.
AS174 	Cogent Communications
AS6939 	Hurricane Electric, Inc.
AS9002 	RETN Limited
AS12989 Eweka Internet Services B.V.
AS3257 	Tinet SpA
```


----------



## Virtovo (Jan 10, 2014)

wlanboy said:


> Looking to my ip it is the AS18450.
> 
> Yum yum list of pears:
> 
> ...


Pears are indeed yummy


----------



## Tactical (Jan 10, 2014)

lol!


----------



## wlanboy (Mar 1, 2014)

Time for an update:



Great uptime, great network and good performace.

There were two accidents (well communicated) caused by abusers so no technical faults.


----------



## Enterprisevpssolutions (Mar 2, 2014)

Network is good when I was doing some testing, I love that he tells you when issues are occurring and keeping clients updated, better then some hosts that just keep you in the dark. Good prices too just hope you don't get lots of spammers for the low price. Mainly on LET were most spammer hangout to get deals on servers just so they can get you blacklisted. Do you have any transparent filtering going on?


----------



## peterw (Mar 3, 2014)

Ian is a nice guy. Brutally honest and a great service provider. Love his LA location.


----------



## Tactical (Mar 3, 2014)

Thanx!


----------



## wlanboy (Apr 1, 2014)

Time for an update:



Nothing new - just a solid service without any issues.


----------



## wlanboy (Jun 6, 2014)

Time for an update:



The node is down for two weeks.

No communication from the host and the website is still down (currently Apache 2 CentOS testpage).

Control panel is reachable but all of my vps are down.


----------



## DomainBop (Jun 6, 2014)

> The node is down for two weeks.
> 
> No communication from the host and the website is still down


related (rumors are Ian's wife passed away): http://lowendtalk.com/discussion/27798/tacticalvps-busted-node-in-la/p1

LA (WebNX) and Dallas (QueryFoundry) nodes are down but the customer data in Dallas is still there for the time being...



> CloudShards said :As to the servers they're currently suspended."


----------



## drmike (Jun 6, 2014)

I've read the lingering stink thread over on the other site.   Person who posted about Ian's wife is supposedly and admin/support person for Tactical.

I had high hopes for Tactical, but this set back is a white flag surrender.  

People are understanding of life changing events.   Even the smallest company needs a contingency plan, delegation of things to others in these times, etc.


----------



## tonyg (Jun 6, 2014)

drmike said:


> I had high hopes for Tactical, but this set back is a white flag surrender.



You did?

Not me. When I was looking into hosting with them a few months back and clicked on the client page to process the order it was full on http. Absoulutely no SSL/TLS.

When I posted about this on one of the reviews on the review section, I was basically ignored.


----------



## wlanboy (Jun 9, 2014)

tonyg said:


> Not me. When I was looking into hosting with them a few months back and clicked on the client page to process the order it was full on http. Absoulutely no SSL/TLS.


It was on his todo list, but I would not go so far that this was the first sign.

Second-guess the end of a host is easy...


----------



## tonyg (Jun 9, 2014)

wlanboy said:


> It was on his todo list, but I would not go so far that this was the first sign.
> 
> Second-guess the end of a host is easy...


So security was an afterthought?

How can someone lauch a commercial website without taking security seriously?

Yes, to me it indicated someone who was either not knowledgeable or flat out didn't care about their customers. Personally, I  thought it was more about lack of technical know how.


----------



## drmike (Jun 9, 2014)

tonyg said:


> Personally, I  thought it was more about lack of technical know how.


This may be entirely true.  There is quite a bit to know to get things running "right" pre-sales.

Honestly, I don't know how many folks manage it.

I am the first to admit when I don't know something.  In this industry, that would be a breath of fresh air and good change.

Definitely need consultants versed in this stuff so new companies can be helped and not lost in the bushes.


----------



## DomainBop (Jun 9, 2014)

> There is quite a bit to know to get things running "right" pre-sales.


Once upon a time there were these things called apprenticeships where people learned a trade inside and out before venturing out on their own...



drmike said:


> Definitely need consultants versed in this stuff so new companies can be helped and not lost in the bushes.


A startup webhost should have people in-house who are well versed in everything technical (as well as staff who are knowledgable in every other aspect of running a business) when they launch if they want to provide a solid product and build a longterm business.  Of course I'm also one of these old-fashioned people who think startups should write a real business plan and have enough startup working capital to get them through the first 6-12 months. 



> How can someone lauch a commercial website without taking security seriously?


Installing a SSL certificate on a commerce enabled website should be done BEFORE opening for business and there is no excuse not to do it.  The cost of a cheap SSL certificate is minimal, and the technical skills required to install one are also minimal...especially since half the hosts I've seen are using CPanel or some other control panel to host their sites where installing an SSL is a simple matter of cut and paste.  Even installing a SSL cert manually only takes a minute or two (upload the cert files and edit a configuration file or two is about it if you've already installed/compiled the prerequisite software like openssl, etc on your server ).


----------



## drmike (Jun 9, 2014)

> Once upon a time there were these things called apprenticeships where people learned a trade inside and out before venturing out on their own...


Yeppers, I am a big fan / proponent of apprenticeships.

I remember back when Ian (owner of TacticalVPS) was new around here.  He was looking for such opportunities in an existing company.  I don't think anyone took him up on his offer.



> A startup webhost should have people in-house who are well versed in everything technical (as well as staff who are knowledgable in every other aspect of running a business) when they launch if they want to provide a solid product and build a longterm business.  Of course I'm also one of these old-fashioned people who think startups should write a real business plan and have enough startup working capital to get them through the first 6-12 months.


In-house people  bahahaha that rare luxury and qualified to boot.  That doesn't happen very often in the hosting world. Exceptions are the McMega hosting companies who basically polish turds better.  Most run the same silly games, oversubscribed, puny nodes, 5k customers per support person.

But yes, I'd say your approach, planning and capitalization are prudent and well proven methods to a less bumpy path.

Hosting, like many entrepreneurial ventures with low government tape barriers to entry has too many momentum startups without any of this.   Even the well known larger companies in segment lack most of this years into their experiment.

Sad to say this, but I think with tech and the fads such really is, well it is an excelerated market with shorter life span.  The companies can't reasonably expect to exist or the market need too far outward.  I don't think we will see SolusVM + OpenVZ being the defacto thing and heck VPS as we know it needs value added addons (eventually the big companies will custom graft such on and that will be the diffentiator, as they continue to chop their prices down to discount levels).  That's my justification for the lack of proper sound business luxury practice.

But honestly, I hope Tactical gets focused and back to things or unloads the customers to someone who will care for them.  Sad seeing a community member going through what he is and the customers too, as a result.


----------



## WebSearchingPro (Jun 10, 2014)

drmike said:


> I remember back when Ian (owner of TacticalVPS) was new around here.  He was looking for such opportunities in an existing company.  I don't think anyone took him up on his offer.


I believe he got a job at ShoveHost.



Edit: Might be worth splitting this into a new thread to keep things better organized.


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (Jun 10, 2014)

Interning does no good if the person you work for is just as clueless...


----------



## wlanboy (Jun 15, 2014)

Back to topic:

The last running vps (the one in Florida) is dead too.

Only thing that is still running is the control panel...

That's it.


----------

